# fish house



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I need to be able to drive on the ice to put the ice fishing house out. The ice wasn't thick enough. Two weeks ago we got temps above freezing and rain which didn't help. Last week we got some serious cold. One low was - 36. Most days the high was around zero. We made lots of ice. 

I put the house out today.


Of course there are other houses on the hot spot.

The house used to get broken into several times a year, even though I never left anything in it and have warnings on the door. Now I just leave it unlocked.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Fellow went thru the ice on a lake several miles north of Bay City with his truck yesterday. Made the 6:00PM news last night on the telly.
Truck totaly surmerged, fellow made it out to a tickit which carrys a $500.00 fine, possiablely more to come.

Nice fish house can see why crooks would break in.

 Al


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Those photos make me want to watch my Grumpy Old Men video.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

The last cold spell really put on the ice. It went from 11 inches to 24 in a week. There were other full size pickups out there as well. It's never completly safe but 24 inches is pretty good.

The house got a new roof and floor this fall and new paint. The paint was oops paint (misstints) at $5 a gallon. Pretty good colors for oops paint, eh?

CF, There is only a few things to do in MN in the dead of winter. Watching old movies and going ice fishing are 2 of them. 

I did manage to do some fishing too. Caught a 16 inch walleye and a few crappies, missed several more LOL.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

OOP's stain is what we use on our bee hives and deer blinds, Also 5.00 a gallon or 15 for 5 gallons.




























 Al


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

allyyopper why is the platform so much bigger than the stand?


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

so when someone steps out the back (only) door, 

they don't go walking off into space. . . . :help:


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Our slush gets bad at times here in Maine too, but we don't have to block the fish house up quite that high!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I like the big porches so on real nice sunny days I can set on the porch and get a tan. This one still needs the railing put up. 
One year at our UPPER dear camp I got a extra nice buck. To this day I do not remember going down the ladder to get to it. That stand was only 7 feet up so I may have jumped.

 Al


----------

